# for those who recovered?



## hurricane12 (May 22, 2008)

.


----------



## xxxphillixxx (Jun 24, 2008)

my dp went, and then my dr would stick around, causing more dp. but then theyd end evenly.


----------



## Guest (Sep 2, 2008)

The dp went first very gradually then the dr went gradually also to the point that there was no defining point of recovery..i didnt even really notice it..it was so smooth.


----------



## Sa\/en (May 21, 2008)

Spirit said:


> The dp went first very gradually then the dr went gradually also to the point that there was no defining point of recovery..i didnt even really notice it..it was so smooth.


How long this recovery process take? Just curious...


----------



## recover (Aug 9, 2008)

For me, DP was predominant, it went gradually. As I learnt, it is my mind thats playing, as I learnt how not to be anxious, as I learnt how to not obsess over it, as I learnt to be more and more relaxed and ignored strange sensations and focussed more on productive things. It waded off.... I still have it. But it does not bother me as much as it used to. As I posted earlier, I have had it for 16 years and have learnt to adapt well with it.


----------



## Guest (Sep 4, 2008)

Sa\/en said:


> Spirit said:
> 
> 
> > The dp went first very gradually then the dr went gradually also to the point that there was no defining point of recovery..i didnt even really notice it..it was so smooth.
> ...


Thats the tricky thing ,i dont remember the switch is was so gradual...I was Dpd/dr 24/7 severley for about 3 half-four years.It started in 2002 and It started easing in 2005, 3 yrs after it started,to a point i could go out..fuction a bit etc..., and I reealised it was almost totally gone early 2006....but didnt tell anyone untill summer 2006 because i was worried it might bcome back,i also wanted to be totally sure it was completly gone.


----------



## Sa\/en (May 21, 2008)

Spirit said:


> Sa\/en said:
> 
> 
> > Spirit said:
> ...


Interesting...so there was no change in your life-style? Did it just sort of go away by itself?


----------



## xxxphillixxx (Jun 24, 2008)

this conversation proves the lack of knowledge known to sufferers.


----------



## Guest (Sep 6, 2008)

Yes Sa\/en ,I went in to the psych ward and was diagnosed with bpd,they put me on valium and carbamazapine[low dose] which helped alot..i could focus again and felt calm for the first time in like forever .After about four weeks in there all the psychiatric nurses said i just seemed to come back to life ,they said i was more "animated" as opposed to flat and tired,or aggitated and anxious....i remember the first night they gave me carbamazapine ,I layed there and all the aggitation and tension just melted..[i think dp can be the result of prolonged un relenting anxiety/aggitation,the body cant stand it that intence for that long and has to dp]..i got my routine sorted out in there ,made some friends,met a nice fella[a buddhist] in there and got on with things.He moved in with me..couple of monthes later i came off the carbamazapine and crashed big time and things went really bad again,up and down all the time with my moods and derealisation from hell...,i never went back on carebamazapine after that though but i never went back to feeling as dp,ed or out of it as i did before p took it so i managed ,i went out,drank alot,had fun to self medicate.My then partner-the buddhist taught me about buddhist mediation etc...which really helped me ,i started to look at life totally differant and in a healthier way...,.i then became pregnant in 2004 but knew i was to ill to care for a child but dont beleive in abortion so she was adopted.that was a very stressful situation I didnt have time to think "im unreal" "dp,dp,dp".Because i had "mental health" probs and had been involved with the mental health services for a few years the social services were involved..i wont go on about this here...after that i spent ALOT of time in solitude ,i needed it and beleived that really helped me,i was alone to sit and face myself head on and thats what i did,i sat with it ..all the feelings,the fears...i worked through alot of my psychological stuff on my own relating to the bpd diagnosis..it felt like a maze at first but slowley i found all the peices to the puzzle of my mind and healed alot of it .that took about two years just to identify what all the traits and behaviours were caused by in me,i have a few issues left so its continuous...,in that time i also started to take interest in new hobbies,do some of the things i wanted to do.learn things,boost my confidence,,,enbracing the creativity in me was a huge part of healing for me,if i ignored it,my mind rebeled and i went a bit nuts i learned that you have to engage a busy mind in something or it runs a mock,you have to feed it.......during all that time i have been in and out of the psych ward quite a few more times though not for 22 monthes now [not through choice but attempts at ending my life or wanting to end it or because i was just out of control],.....thats a very short version of a period in my life..

So I dont think there was one definite thing that alone helped me.......but a combination.Before i first went into the psych ward all i did all day was sit in a bedroom on the computer [at this place]sleeping,or self harming...i went out rareley..So i ghess my turning point or starting point was going into the psych ward and getting the bpd diagnosis....even though now still having probs ups and downs[rapid cycling moods,posibibly bipolar..]........the healing jouney doesnt end when dr/dp are gone...thats just the start for alot of people.


----------

